# autoprotect daemon



## odb (Dec 21, 2004)

some time ago my mac started freezing up and it begins to boot just fine but then it gets stuck on an "waiting for start autoprotect daemon" and it never leaves this screen and my os never begins. anyone know how to get this off? i've tried rebooting and reinstalling my osx but the drive is not even being read. i have a boob mac, one of the first ones. can anyone help?!


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Need a bit more info. You may have an Extension problem. I'm assumming for the moment that you're using an older Mac with an older system, like OS 7.x - 9.x. 

When you reinstalled the system, did you do a clean install (create a new system folder)? If you did a clean install and copied old Extensions back into the System Folder, you may have simply recreated the problem. 

Try restarting without extensions on. Hold down the Shift key while booting up. You should get a message on the startup screen that Extensions are off. If it boots up with extension off, you've got an extension problem. Find the extension inside the System folder (Extensions/Disabled) and remove the extension(s). Find any Preferences in the System folder and drag them to the trash. Restart.

If you're using OSX, provide more details.

Good luck.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I just re-read your message and found your references to using OSX. [Okay, so it's the holidays and my brain is on vacation.  ]

If you can bootup from the Install CD, or other System CD, the problem may be some kind of conflict within the USER/Library/Preferences (or even Extensions) folder.

When you reinstalled the OSX software, did you do a Clean Install (moves existing System to a Previous System folder and installs a totally new System). If not, try it. Look for an OPTIONS button during the beginning of the install process. If your computer can bootup from the new system, use caution on moving extensions from the Previous System folder into the new/replacement System.

Also, if you still can't get the System to recognize the drive, try unplugging all attached devices from the computer, unplug the computer from the wall, then plug in only the computer, mouse and keyboard. Have your Install CD ready to pop in as soon as you hit the On button. This may not work, but it's worth a try.


----------

